# April 2016 Photo Challenge . . . and the winner is



## snowbear

Congratulations to @jcdeboever for _Lots of A's._

_




_


----------



## Derrel

Could not have gone to a nicer guy. Congrats!


----------



## limr

Yay!!!!! Congrats, jc!!!


----------



## JonA_CT

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever

Cool. [emoji41] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1

Interesting, I wish I could see the top of it, but maybe that was the intention.
Good Photo.


----------



## jcdeboever

KC1 said:


> Interesting, I wish I could see the top of it, but maybe that was the intention. The A's were the focus.
> Good Photo.


Sorry, it was not intentional. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1

Shhhh... We'll say it is to make the viewer want to see higher in a biblical way.


----------



## annamaria

Congrats!!


----------



## k5MOW

Congrats.


----------



## waday

Congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever

Derrel said:


> Could not have gone to a nicer guy. Congrats!





limr said:


> Yay!!!!! Congrats, jc!!!





JonA_CT said:


> Awesome! Congrats!





KC1 said:


> Interesting, I wish I could see the top of it, but maybe that was the intention.
> Good Photo.





annamaria said:


> Congrats!!





k5MOW said:


> Congrats.





waday said:


> Congrats!



Thanks y'all !


----------



## davidvickyj

hello guy Congrats


----------



## jcdeboever

Thanks @davidvickyj and @ GregoryBergeron

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

First Time even seeing the image.Congrats Jc.


----------



## jcdeboever

DarkShadow said:


> First Time even seeing the image.Congrats Jc.


Thanks bud. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy

Great shot, congrats Ed


----------



## jcdeboever

oldhippy said:


> Great shot, congrats Ed


Thanks Ed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1980

Thats a great picture. Congrats on the win!


----------



## jcdeboever

Chris1980 said:


> Thats a great picture. Congrats on the win!


Thanks Chris. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats to you! Well done!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Congrats Jc


----------



## jcdeboever

Thank-you @Dean_Gretsch, and @ZombiesniperJr

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickSoares

Well deserved. Cogratulations!


----------



## LeisaV

Beautiful congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever

PatrickSoares said:


> Well deserved. Cogratulations!





LeisaV said:


> Beautiful congrats!



Thank you very much.


----------



## seokieu

very beautifull!  i'm interesting when seeing that photo


----------

